# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  How long does it take to enter REM sleep?

## L2006

A few days I ago I had my first lucid dream that only lasted a few minutes (I think I was trying to hard to change things in the dream, which is what caused it to end early) On that day I had fallen asleep for maybe 30 minutes to an hour or more and woke up, I stayed up for a few more hours then actually went to bed. I then had a lucid dream, I was also listening to some lucid induction thing (I've been listening to it for a couple weeks now). I'm assuming you go right into a dream because your mind wants to enter REM sleep immediately.

----------


## Axel

Nope, it takes 1-2 hours for you to get into REM sleep. Were you taking a nap? Usually we enter REM sleep right away when taking a nap because our bodies are not used to going to bed at this time and do not know when they are going to have to wake up so they try to get as much rest as possible.


_btw don't quote me on this, I may be wrong_

----------


## Who I Am

For me it's always different. It just depends on a lot of other variables,... what your starting point of consciousness is. Sometimes I go right into REM,... sometimes I'm not sure if I ever went into REM... 

I've never used any outside devices or, any tapes, herbs, alarms, journals or such,... so I don't know about that, except from what I've read. I look for natural inner ways to trigger it.

It's cool that you had your first lucid dream, and that you thought about why it may have ended soon.

The important part is not how long it takes,... but to recognize it when you do!  :boogie:

----------

